# Medium or fine or ?? tip?



## RAdams (Sep 18, 2009)

I am trying to decide which i like best... What does everybody else use?


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Sep 18, 2009)

I don't write with a fountain pen. But buyers/users seem to prefer fine.
I think that is because so much of the paper we have around us absorbs and makes the lines bigger than they actually are. High quality papers would probably write very nicely with an .8 mm or medium nib.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Sep 18, 2009)

It depends on your writing style and purpose for writing.


----------



## Dan_F (Sep 20, 2009)

For my own use, I grind medium or broad nibs into a cursive italic - I like to see the ink in all it's splendor. 

A cursive italic will make vertical marks about 3 times the width of horizontal marks, creating nice variation in the width of the line as you write. 

Dan


----------



## RAdams (Sep 20, 2009)

Kinda what i expected. It is like shoes.. Some people prefer Nike, some prefer Reebok, some prefer redwings.


----------

